# Seeking SATA controller recommendations



## jem (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello forum.

I have an HP MicroServer N36L which is currently serving me nicely as a FreeNAS box.  It has four 2TB 3.5" SATA disks in swappable bays and the OS is running from a 2GB USB flash drive plugged into an internal USB port.  The unit also has a single 5.25" drive bay, intended for a CD-ROM or tape drive, which is currently unused.

The four SATA disk bays are connected to a single SFF-8087 connector on the motherboard.

What I'd like to do is fit a 4x 2.5" disk enclosure in the 5.25" bay, and connect these to the motherboard SFF-8087 connector instead, then move the four main 3.5" disks onto a discrete pci-express SATA controller.

For this I need a low-profile PCI-express SATA adapter which has a SFF-8087 connector for four internal disks, and possibly an eSATA port so that I can connect external disks.  And of course it needs to be supported by FreeBSD.  Ideally it'll be a non-RAID adapter.

Can anyone recommend a product that meets these requirements?

Thanks.


----------



## xibo (Feb 16, 2013)

4xsata    + 2xesata   -> Digitus DS-30104
1xsff8087 + 1xsff8088 -> LSI9207-4i4e

The LSI part works fine with FreeBSD, I don't know about the Digitus one though.


----------



## jem (Feb 17, 2013)

The LSI controllers are a little on the expensive side for home use.  I guess it's the requirement for a SFF-8087 connection that's pushing me into business-class territory.

Dispensing with that requirement opens up more cheaper options, such as these StarTech controllers:

2 Port eSATA + 4 Port SATA II PCI Express x4 SATA Controller Adapter Card - uses a Marvell 88SX7042 chip, supported by mvs(4)

4 Port PCI Express SATA III (6Gbps) Controller Card w/ eSATA - PCIe x4 - uses two Marvell 88SE9128 chips, supported by ahci(4)

Does anyone have any experience of using these?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2013)

There are mixed reviews of the second one on Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816129087&Tpk=PEXSAT34

I have a couple of these: Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124027
They work.  Latest BIOS can be downloaded from the Silicon Image site.  Even non-RAID, they add a pause to the boot.  SATA II, PCIE x1, not as fast as the dual Marvell controllers on x4, but those reviews suggested the StarTech did not really live up to the potential speed either.  They are a bit overpriced at $60, should really be more like $40.


----------



## jem (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like the claims of poor performance for that second controller might be well founded.

The Marvell 88SE9128 is a dual SATA 6Gbps to PCI-Express 1x PHY.  

Funnelling two SATA 6Gbps channels through a single PCI-e x1 lane isn't going to fit nicely even with PCI Express 2.0  (5Gbps per lane instead of 2.5Gbps).

That StarTech card is basically two of those controllers on one card by the looks of it.


----------

